# what is going on with sub....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

hello its been a while.

OK. I cannot get my subwoofers to get going. I have three of them that i have connected and tried out and all do the same. they are barely putting out any power. the woofer itself under the sub is barely moving. what is going on?

I decided to hook up my sony strdn840 which i had connected to a surround system in one of my rooms. decided to hook it up to my PC. Ok I have two tall jbl front speakers connected to the rcvr. then i ran an optical cable from my motherboard to the optical on the rcvr. i have sound.

then i ran my sub cable from one of the sub connections on rcvr to the back of the sub. i plugged it into the white connection and the red connection and non give it enough power. I have the power knob in the back of sub at full blast and still nothing. i went into the level setting in the rcvr and put the sub at 8.0 just see and still nothing. what am i doing wrong? any ideas?

all three subs work.

my pc:
ryzen 7 3700x
rtx 2060
32 gb ram
750 psu
asus rog b450 f gaming mobo

thx


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

ok im in the windows settings under my default audio device "realtek digital output" and i ran a dts and dolby audio test and the sub goes off really loud and deep and then the speakers go off. so obviously it is working. but why not while watching a video or playing a pc game? if it is the rcvr how do i confiugre it? thx


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

HI Legendary(69+1)

It would be helpful to let us know what kind/make/model or receiver you have?
Also, you mentioned white and red connectors for sub which is a bit strange, as sub normally has one input line coming from AV Receiver. What kind of SUB you use?
Send us some pics about points of connection to better understand your problem.

Cheers from Australia.
Zoran


----------



## wakhfol (Nov 28, 2020)

why not while watching a video or playing a pc game?






snaptube vidmate word to pdf


----------



## Brian Steele (Jan 3, 2011)

"then i ran an optical cable from my motherboard to the optical on the rcvr. i have sound "

Try HDMI out from your PC into an HDMI input on your receiver, then connect the HDMI out from your receiver to your monitor.

Curious that the Realtek sound test worked but normal playback doesn't though.


----------



## JohnCarter19 (May 9, 2021)

Brian Steele said:


> "then i ran an optical cable from my motherboard to the optical on the rcvr. i have sound "
> 
> Try HDMI out from your PC into an HDMI input on your receiver, then connect the HDMI out from your receiver to your monitor.
> 
> Curious that the Realtek sound test worked but normal playback doesn't though.


interesting did you try plugging the external audio receiver?


----------

